# bathroom wall tiles



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Just bought an older home and the bathroom wall tiles are in great shape, but the color is just not pleasing to my eyes. Wondered if anyone had any suggestions on what I can do to it. I was thinking of tearing it down and putting new tiles on, but if there is a better alternative or less invasive method, I'm all ears.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

*tiles*

you can have them refinished. The guys come in and spray them with an epoxy paint and can do it in just about any color you want. Just not sure how long it will last


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Family Handyman*

Last month's Family Handyman had a article about putting wall board over old tile in a bathroom. 
http://www.rd.com/family-handyman/
Do a search there should be some info on it. You might also find some other ideas that meet your needs. 
Good luck and post up what you decide to do.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I would tear it out and start over with new tile. I remodeled our kids bathroom this past summer and it was a great experience. Here are a few pics. I didn't take before pics but I can say it was a drastic change from the very outdated builder grade bathroom. Everything you see was redone and nothing is in stock form. The wall treatment was suprisingly easy and my wife did it. Let me know if you have any questions and I'll gladly give you plenty of pointers. If I can do it, you certainly can too. I did have a bunch of help from my dad who is somewhat experience at tile work but I did most of the tile laying once he got me started.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

A few more...


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Well after thinking about all the alternatives, (painting the room, adding new fixtures to blend it in)I've decided to just tear it down and put something new up. I've laid tile before so its no big deal but just didn't want to give up the weekends now that the fishing is starting to turn on. I'll try to gt some before and after picts. when its done. Rockraider that's some nice work.


----------

